# Can I edit text in a poll I did in a thread?



## Max Dread (Jul 23, 2012)

Made a mistake in the text of a thread I've just done and wondered if it is possible to put it right?

Cheers

Max


----------



## Fiction (Jul 24, 2012)

Your best bet is to report your thread and ask for a mod to change your poll around.


----------

